# Two Females Who Really Need A Home in Greenwood, SC!



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I amt looking into getting more rats, so I have been browsing Craigslist. I found this ad: http://greenville.craigslist.org/pet/4478149814.html
when I first viewed it, it did not have pictures or the additional information about the rats and their situation. I contacted the owner asking for photos and more information, but they never replied. I found another ad for two adorable little boys, and since I have been wanting to experience boys and my girls are getting spayed, I contacted this owner as well and got a swift reply. After exchanging more information with them, I am fairly certain that I am going to adopt these boys. When I looked at this ad today (for the two females) the owner had posted pictures and added additional information. The pictures reveal that these two girls are being kept in a rabbit cage with no levels and literally nothing but a wooden hut in the cage. It also looks like it could be cedar shavings as bedding. What really bothered me when I read the updated information was this 

"They have not been exposed to contact with humans in about three months. But contact I mean holding and touching and stuff."

THREE MONTHS OF NO CONTACT! My girls get antsy after only a day of no free time. I feel so bad for these two girls, but since their owner never answered me back I've already told the other owner of the 2 boys that I'm pretty certain I'm going to take them, and also, if I was to get more girls I would want to get them spayed as well but my two current girls are about to cost me almost $400 for their spays and I just can't afford to spay two more right now. I'm also worried that they will come with bad respiratory issues because of (what looks like) cedar.

So, if anyone in the Greenwood, SC area is looking to adopt some rats, please take a look at this ad! I feel so bad for those girls


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Oh sorry I didn't see the Craiglist sticky and I'm not sure how to move it over, so anyone who does please do


----------

